# IT'S A GOOD TIME TO BE FISHING ON THE TEXAS COAST at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*IT'S A GOOD TIME TO BE FISHING ON THE TEXAS COAST at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina*

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
April 4, 2019*

*You Can Now Check Our Room & Guide Availability!​**CHECK AVAILABILITY​*Did you know that sixty guests can enjoy our five-star accommodations nightly? Booking as either an entire property, or individually, makes Bay Flats Lodge perfect for family reunions and corporate retreats that everyone will want to do again! For reservations call 888.677.4868 now!

*More Donations to CCA's Building Conservation Trust​*
_CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program​_




​
Thank you to the Construction Leadership Council (CLC - Austin Chapter) and the 18 construction company teams who visited Bay Flats Lodge for another awesome fishing tournament. It was a great time of industry networking, and necessary funds were raised for CCA Texasâ€™ Building Conservation Fund! Thank you everyone!

The Building Conservation Trust (BCT) was created to provide vital funding for grassroots-driven projects that achieve one or more of five key objectives: Restore degraded habitats; Create new habitats; Advance the science of coastal habitat and marine fisheries conservation; Foster habitat stewardship; and Educate coastal communities of the value of conservation.

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**WEDNESDAY - Mar 27th*
*Capt. Heath Borchert* - A lot of undersized reds and trout today, but the blue cats made up for all of that and provided us with a good day on the water for this crew from the McCoyâ€™s group. Hope to see yâ€™all again soon!

*THURSDAY - Mar 28th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Wednesday was a lackluster first day for this group with the Will K. party. However, with this morningâ€™s beautiful sunrise, accompanied by a substantial southeast wind, we were able to put things together for a rather impressive box of redfish and black drum.






​
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Today was the second day with the McCoyâ€™s group, and they hooked in to some good pulls today from some solid black drum. They canâ€™t wait for their next trip to Bay Flats!

*FRIDAY - Mar 29th*
*Capt. Doug Russell* - We have been seeing a little bit higher tides lately, which is beginning to help things a bit. My guys had a couple good ones today!






​
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - This was one of those once in a lifetime catch and release experiences (Redfish 13lbs., 32 inches, 132 spots). John was done for the most part after this catch. He said, â€œThereâ€™s no way possible to top this catch of a lifetime.â€ He boxed a couple more reds to have for dinner and called it a day. Iâ€™m glad I got to experience that great catch with him!






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - After a big pull to start the morning, the struggle continued in finding a consistent bite. However, these first-time customers to the lodge stuck it out, and we found some hungry trout up to 20â€ over mud and scattered shell. Three short drifts throwing live shrimp under a Mid Coast popping cork, and they made short work of a 3-man limit, with a lone 24â€ black drum mixed in to add some extra excitement. Hope to see them back again real soon!

*SATURDAY - Mar 30th*
*Capt. Doug Russell* - Today my guys were here at the lodge participating in an 18-boat fishing tournament with their large group from the construction industry. Iâ€™m not sure whether todayâ€™s crew won their tournament, but I do know they certainly had a lot of fun trying!






​
*Capt. Kevin Matula *- Good day before the front came in. The guys got the fish they needed for their company tournament, so we tried to find bigger fish to upgrade their stringer. We didnâ€™t find any bigger trout or reds, but we did find some nice size drum to finish off the day.

*Capt. Todd Jones* - Fun-filled day with an 18-boat corporate tournament out of Bay Flats Lodge. A bit of an extreme analogy, but today started off like thisâ€¦! Imagine youâ€™re a football player, you show up on game day, and the coach tells you youâ€™ll be playing golf! Last minute switch this morning from bait fishing out of the boat to wade fishing with artificial. My guys were geared up and ready, a quick change into waders, and we were off. Wading the back lakes in thigh to waste deep water over grass beds produced solid trout to 20 inches and redfish to 25 inches. They didnâ€™t get them all, but the ones they did were solid. Weigh in at the dock of their 5 trout/ and 2 redfish stringer put them in the money at third place. Congrats to Cameron, Dalton, and Sergio on a solid day of fishing!






​
*TUESDAY - Apr 2nd*
*Capt. Jason Wagenfehr* - The recent cold front didnâ€™t seem to affect the fish much. Weâ€™ve now got good trout action starting to happen. My guys also released an oversized redfish today (weâ€™ve seen a lot of them lately, as well)!






​
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung *- This was the catch of the day - another oversized redfish! This one had 64 spots. I didnâ€™t get many photos of her because she was exhausted, and we were hurrying to try to get her back to the water as quickly as possible. She swam off to fight another day!

*Itâ€™s a Good Time to be Fishing on the Texas Coast​*_By: Capt. Stephen Boriskie​_It was a great end to March last week with solid catches of redfish and black drum, but the most exciting news is that live shrimp are once again beginning to produce quite dependable catches of some solid springtime speckled trout!

April is here and things are heating up for anglers all over Texas, but especially right here along the middle coast. Iâ€™m getting live shrimp and am fishing them under popping corks this week, and it should prove to be a promising week for catching trout! We should still be getting plenty of redfish and black drum, too, but itâ€™s nice to have the option of getting all of them in the same day. The water temperatures will be back up in the low seventies soon, and with spring's extended daylight, along with the higher tides and April's increased winds, itâ€™s time to get out on the water and take advantage of this wonderful change in seasons.

Aside from the great feeling that the end of school is not too terribly far off, and with the anticipation of summer vacation, itâ€™s simply a good time to be living on the Texas coast while fishing these salty waters. Right now, bait is everywhere, and the creatures forced away to deeper waters by the cold weather and seasonal migration changes have returned in abundance - pinfish, shrimp, and eventually even the ladyfish. Most of the waterfowl have completed their annual migration, and the season that suggests the wearing of flip-flops is here, so please be sure to get out and enjoy it! We hope to see you soon at the Lodge!

*WHAT OUR RECENT GUESTS ARE SAYINGâ€¦​*_The lodge staff was great as always! Fantastic food and service - kitchen staff were friendly and kind! - *Jeffery P. 4/3/19*

The staff is super friendly and always willing to help make you feel at home! Capt. Jeremy McClelland went above and beyond to put us on fish, and he even gave us an extra "gator canal" tour to boot! The food is delicious - best pork chop ever! - *Stephen C. 4/2/19*

The kitchen staff is super friendly and really on top of things - never had to wait or ask for anything, as they were always there to help make the experience enjoyable! The rooms are very neat and clean! We really enjoyed the fishing! Capt. Doug Russell worked hard, and he let us do as much (or as little) as we chose. It was a very relaxed atmosphere on the boat, and Capt. Doug explained the plan, kept us informed of what was going on, and made our available options perfectly clear - great experience! When it comes to the food, there's not much to improve on! Your staff does an awesome job of preparing food for a large group - keep doing what you're doing! - *Jeff C. 4/2/19*

The pork chops and the steak are great! Capt. Perry Rankin put us on trout, redfish, black drum, and even blue catfish on our first day when everyone else was struggling due to the weather conditions. On day two we had full limits of redfish, and Capt. Perry even phoned another boat to share with them our location of the redfish - best guide I've fished with in my 35 years of fishing! - *Jack U. 4/1/19*_

*SEVEN-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 20 % Precip.*
Areas of fog early, then partly cloudy this afternoon. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 78F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip.*
Cloudy skies with some morning fog. High 77F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip.*
Cloudy skies early, followed by partial clearing. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 74F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday 80 % Precip.*
Thunderstorms in the morning, then skies turning partly cloudy late. High 76F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Monday 10 % Precip.*
Partly cloudy. High 81F. Winds NW at 5 to 10 mph.
*Tuesday 10 % Precip.*
Sunny. High around 80F. Winds WSW at 5 to 10 mph.
*Wednesday 10 % Precip.*
Mostly sunny skies. High 79F. Winds S at 15 to 25 mph.
*Synopsis:* Isolated showers will be possible Thursday as an upper level disturbance moves across the area. Mainly light to moderate onshore flow is expected. An upper disturbance and approaching front will increase onshore flow Friday night and Saturday and bring a chance for showers and thunderstorms this weekend. The front will move offshore Sunday night. Weak to moderate offshore flow is expected for early next week in the wake of this front.
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 64.9 degrees
Seadrift 66.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 64.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle






​


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 13*

Pic 13


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 14*

Pic 14


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 15*

Pic 15


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 16*

Pic 16


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pic 13*

pic 13


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Apr 4, 2019 by Scott N. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Steve Boldt is hands down the best guide I have ever fished with! His passion for finding the fish is absolutely off the charts! The lodge staff did a great job at handling our large group - at one point 70 people! Wow! - Scott N. 4/4/19

Apr 3, 2019 by Jeffery P. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The lodge staff was great as always! Fantastic food and service - kitchen staff were friendly and kind! - Jeffery P. 4/3/19

Apr 2, 2019 by Stephen C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The staff is super friendly and always willing to help make you feel at home! Capt. Jeremy McClelland went above and beyond to put us on fish, and he even gave us an extra "gator canal" tour to boot! The food is delicious - best pork chop ever! - Stephen C. 4/2/19

Apr 2, 2019 by Jeff C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The kitchen staff is super friendly and really on top of things - never had to wait or ask for anything, as they were always there to help make the experience enjoyable! The rooms are very neat and clean! We really enjoyed the fishing! Capt. Doug Russell worked hard, and he let us do as much (or as little) as we chose. It was a very relaxed atmosphere on the boat, and Capt. Doug explained the plan, kept us informed of what was going on, and made our available options perfectly clear - great experience! When it comes to the food, there's not much to improve on! Your staff does an awesome job of preparing food for a large group - keep doing what you're doing! - Jeff C. 4/2/19


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Apr 5, 2019 by Peter L. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Jeremy McClelland did a great job! His boat was very clean, he was very helpful, and he really worked to get us on the fish! Capt. Jeremy did what he could to get us some extra fishing time in order to try to get us a redfish, and it was very much appreciated. Loved the food, especially the bacon-wrapped shrimp appetizers (shrimp diablos)! Had a great time, and look forward to getting back there. Appreciate you donating to the Elk Foundation! - Peter L. 4/5/19

Apr 5, 2019 by Chris M. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Really enjoyed fishing with Capt. Jeremy McClelland, and we would certainly book with again in the future! Again, great job on the food! - Chris M. 4/5/19.

Apr 5, 2019 by Mark M. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Jeremy McClelland is excellent! He put us on a consistent bite, and we managed to limit-out on trout! We were really impressed with your entire operation throughout our stay! - Mark M. 4/5/19


----------

